# [Postfix] Changement le nom de l'envoyeur

## y351

Bonjour,

Avec Postfix, je souhaiterais changer le nom de l'envoyeur.

Ma conf actuelle :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/postfix/sender_canonical
> 
> @serveur.domaine.org    admin@erveur.domaine.org
> ...

 

Lors de l'envoi d'un mail d'un compte e.g. root, je réceptionne sous l'affichage :

root <admin@erveur.domaine.org>

Ce que je souhaiterais, c'est l'affichage sous :

 *Quote:*   

> admin@serveur.domaine.org <admin@serveur.domaine.org>

 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## l_arbalette

Hello,

à ma connaissance, ce n'est pas Postfix à proprement parler qui gère ça, mais le programme qui envoie le mail.

Est-ce que tu sais quel est le programme qui envoie le mail ?

si c'est sendmail, il y a par exemple l'option -r qui permet de spécifier le "sender"

man sendmail te donne plus d'info...

----------

## Syl20

Ça ne se fait pas au niveau de l'enveloppe (les échanges SMTP entre serveurs), mais des en-têtes du mail (dans le contenu), et en particulier le champ "From".

Tu peux passer par la réécriture des en-têtes (mot-clef : header_checks) de postfix :

```
# postconf header_checks

header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# grep root /etc/postfix/header_checks

/^From:[[:space:]]+(.*)<root>/          REPLACE From: "Moi" <moi@mondomaine.fr>
```

----------

